
Develop a Social Media Website With These 10 Code Techniques  - jmorin007
http://nettuts.com/articles/web-roundups/develop-a-social-media-website-with-these-10-code-techniques/
======
brandnewlow
What he doesn;t tell you, at least on the Drupal end, is that enabling all
those modules at once will make your "social media site" howl bloody murder
and that creating a nice UI for them will do the same to you.

~~~
jfarmer
Word. Unless Drupal has changed in the last year or two (and it might have),
the number of queries Drupal issues for any given page is O((u+n)*m), where u
is the number of users being displayed on the page, n is the number of nodes,
and m is the number of modules installed.

You can cache static pages, but the constant activity of a social network
makes that impossible if you're logged in.

Basically, if you install even a few modules on Drupal it'll take a big dump
all over your database.

